# Af due in 5 days..



## Grateful12

9/10 dpo & I think this is it!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Looks like a BFP!


----------



## tdog

I see that without a doubt xx


----------



## Grateful12

Should a line be getting lighter through out the day??


----------



## tdog

At this stage it's sometimes so hard to tell, but more often than not should be getting a tad darker xx


----------



## Diamond.owl

That's positive congratulations


----------



## Grateful12

Panick over! must have been a bad urine sample as just got this :) 
No more testing this eve now! I’ll keep you all updated & thank you


----------



## tdog

Grateful12 said:


> Panick over! must have been a bad urine sample as just got this :)
> No more testing this eve now! I’ll keep you all updated & thank you
> 
> View attachment 1104811

:yipee: :yipee: love the line :) and a woman after my own heart I always said no more testing lol, and ad soon as see a line you have to p on everything love it lol xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great line!


----------



## Grateful12

2nd morning urine.


----------



## tdog

Grateful12 said:


> 2nd morning urine.
> 
> View attachment 1104831

Beautiful line :wohoo: xx


----------



## MrsT116

Congratulations on you BFP!!! :happydance:


----------



## HopefulPony

Definitely positive-congratulations!


----------



## Grateful12

Fmu :) af due in 2/3 days 
Does this look dark enough?


----------



## tdog

Grateful12 said:


> Fmu :) af due in 2/3 days
> Does this look dark enough?
> 
> View attachment 1104850

That looks perfect xx


----------



## HopefulPony

Looks perfect :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great lines!


----------



## Grateful12

Random afternoon urine.. 
much darker today!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay much darker!


----------



## tdog

Oh yes so much darker :) yey :wohoo: xx


----------



## NightFlower

Wow what a beautiful line congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Grateful12

Thank you all. 
such an early bfp! It’s going to be a long 40 weeks!


----------



## Grateful12

Just now. Starting to seem very real!


----------



## tdog

Grateful12 said:


> Just now. Starting to seem very real!
> 
> View attachment 1104888

Oh look at how dark that is it's beautiful:) xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

:happydance:


----------



## Grateful12

Today when I went food shopping I got asked when I am due .. I know 4th show sooner but omg there is no hiding this bloat!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## tdog

Grateful12 said:


> Today when I went food shopping I got asked when I am due .. I know 4th show sooner but omg there is no hiding this bloat!
> 
> View attachment 1104949

:wohoo: congratulations xx


----------

